# Mystery Kissimmee FL Property Near Vacation Village At Parkway.



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2018)

Vacation Village At Parkway is huge & still growing. Construction of more large high-rise condo buildings is well along at the site of the former Arabian Nights equestrian show, which closed several years ago. A long-abandoned property right at the angled property where I-4 crosses Rt. 192 would made a logical addition. 

The structures on the formerly occupied property, dozens of pink, 2-story, motel-type buildings, have been abandoned and fenced off for 10 years or so. A sign facing Rt. 192 describes the property as 77 acres ready for commercial development, & gives a New York City phone number (area code 212), but no company name. Will that be the future site of the ongoing spread of Vacation Village At Parkway? Who knows?

Meanwhile, that property (6375 W. Irlo Bronson Highway, Kissimmee FL) is described & pictured on the internet in a commercial real estate offering, with pictures & data & diagrams & I don't know what-all.  What's not given is the asking price for the acreage, or the story of the abandoned motel development still sitting there on the fenced-off site.  

Those with curiosity about the mystery property can view the commercial real estate internet link -- https://tinyurl.com/y7af8yow 

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## amycurl (Dec 27, 2018)

Fascinating. I am, at heart, a kind of urban planning nerd, and love to learn about the history of these types of development. Also, Google makes this *a lot* easier. The property was apparently once three-star rated (by Google) "Ramada Orlando Celebration Resort & Convention Center" and then (I'm guessing after they lost the Ramada branding on their way downhill,) the "Orlando Sun Resort and Convention Center" with a whopping two stars on TripAdvisor. Apparently, the hotel had 900+ rooms originally, and was a Hyatt up until 2003. (That seems like a quick decline in just 13-14 years...from a Hyatt to being abandoned.)

Here's a thread from the DisBoards about it, back from April
https://www.disboards.com/threads/old-abandoned-hotel-off-of-192-and-i-4.3674614/

And here's the Google page, with tons of links related to the property, that came up in my original search.

Enjoy!


----------



## AwayWeGo (Dec 27, 2018)

amycurl said:


> I am, at heart, a kind of urban planning nerd, and love to learn about the history of these types of development. Also, Google makes this *a lot* easier. The property was apparently once three-star rated (by Google) "Ramada Orlando Celebration Resort & Convention Center" and then (I'm guessing after they lost the Ramada branding on their way downhill,) the "Orlando Sun Resort and Convention Center" with a whopping two stars on TripAdvisor. Apparently, the hotel had 900+ rooms originally, and was a Hyatt up until 2003. (That seems like a quick decline in just 13-14 years...from a Hyatt to being abandoned.)
> 
> Here's a thread from the DisBoards about it, back from April
> https://www.disboards.com/threads/old-abandoned-hotel-off-of-192-and-i-4.3674614/
> ...


Thanks for illuminating the mystery & providing the informative links about the 77-acre site. 

Apparently the place foundered on the rocks financially in 2003, which as it happens is right about the time _The Chief Of Staff_ & I caught the timeshare bug.  

When we took a sales tour of Vacation Village At Parkway in 2002, there were no actual timeshare condos there, only 1 or 2 beautiful, meticulously finished & precisely detailed mock-up timeshare units, for promotion & display only, in a temporary structure on the grounds of the place.  (We were appropriately _wowed_ by what we were shown, but we did not buy -- too expensive for us.)  A fully developed timeshare, Parkway International, was right across the street (The Parkway).  At the time I thought Parkway International was what the timeshare sellers were trying to sell us. I didn't catch on to the distinction between Parkway International & Vacation Village At Parkway till a few years later.  

-- Alan Cole, McLean (Fairfax County), Virginia, USA.​


----------



## NS Maritimer (Dec 28, 2018)

AwayWeGo said:


> Vacation Village At Parkway is huge & still growing. Construction of more large high-rise condo buildings is well along at the site of the former Arabian Nights equestrian show, which closed several years ago. A long-abandoned property right at the angled property where I-4 crosses Rt. 192 would made a logical addition.
> 
> The structures on the formerly occupied property, dozens of pink, 2-story, motel-type buildings, have been abandoned and fenced off for 10 years or so. A sign facing Rt. 192 describes the property as 77 acres ready for commercial development, & gives a New York City phone number (area code 212), but no company name. Will that be the future site of the ongoing spread of Vacation Village At Parkway? Who knows?
> 
> ...


 Hi, We have a timeshare at vacation village. We have travelled there several times and really enjoy the resort and the people. I asked the concierge about the development you are referring to which is on the Irlo Bronson 192 , They told me there is plans to make it into a sports facility, kinda like the ESPN model they have on the other side of the #4 highway. That's sounds like something a pro team would develop to train it's athletes. On another note, Vacation Village is now building 2 more buildings where the old Arabian Nights theatre was. We did a walk through while we were there in October 2018 and it will be a beauty of a resort when it's done. 1st one scheduled to open in spring of 2019. So looking at the area, I get the strong impression that there is money in the timeshare business. Although they didn't get any from us as we got our timeshare for $1.00 from a friend. I enjoy reading al the posts, very educational and with wonderful stories. 

Cheers, 
Greg 
P


AwayWeGo said:


> Thanks for illuminating the mystery & providing the informative links about the 77-acre site.
> 
> Apparently the place foundered on the rocks financially in 2003, which as it happens is right about the time _The Chief Of Staff_ & I caught the timeshare bug.
> 
> ...


----------

